
Aliens: Colonial Marines' stupid AI may have been caused by a single typo - hudibras
https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/all-this-time-aliens-colonial-marines-stupid-ai-may-have-been-caused-by-a-single-typo/?__twitter_impression=true
======
TomMarius
If it's really true that a single typo (+ some fine tuning) has caused their
otherwise great game to fail, it's sad.

~~~
MrEldritch
>"Their otherwise great game"

Don't feel too sorry for the devs over this. The game would still have been
far from "great" without this typo - it just probably wouldn't have been
received as one of the _absolute worst games ever published_.

A:CM was littered with flaws, of which the absolutely nonfunctional alien AI
was just the most glaring. The fact that this simple but glaring bug was
allowed to slip through the cracks and was shipped anyway should tell you
something about the level of quality control that was exercised during
development.

